# My new toy - micro bench drill mill machine



## kadora (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello Friends
I would like to show you small mill-drill assembled from various parts.
The column base I bought 10 years ago on fly market and till now
was waiting for this project under my bench.
Guy who sold  it asked 200 EUR for column + digital DRO /lot of money here/ but I could not resist such opportunity so with " my heavy heart " I paid.
Two weeks before Xmas i saw on EBAY 2 axes worktable for 50 EUR
so I have ordered it .
3 days later a parcel service rang my doorbell .

2 axes table is built from aluminium precise profile but to tune this table took me two days /new bearings + some amending /.
I know aluminium cross table "horrible" but for simple works it is acceptable.

For the spindle I have used RC 200W - 3 phase motor ,50A RC speed controller and servo tester to  regulate controller /all from my old crashed air plane/.

Dividing table is built from scratch material plus plastic protractor attached to the outer table rim.

Coffee mug is just for dimension comparison .
Pictures show more.

I wish you happy new year and minimally one running engine in 2018.


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 28, 2017)

You did a very nice job building the small mill-drill.  It looks good.

Aluminum should work ok.

Chuck


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 28, 2017)

Very neat setup. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## ODgreenK5 (Dec 29, 2017)

Very nice small mill.


----------



## petertha (Dec 30, 2017)

Very cool. When you say 'spindle' I assume black color = motor body & blue color = spindle body? If so, can you elaborate on bearings & layout in there? What kind of RPM can you run? What kind of collet/shaft did you select? What kind of power supply feeds the ESC?


----------



## rlukens (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice piece. I especially like the creative "rotary table".


----------



## kadora (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you friends.
petertha
I have this lay out.
The blue is 3 phase 2100 rpm/200W inrunner motor , ball bearings , shaft 
DIA 3.17 mm.
In black tube is accomodated 3 phase ESC 50A and servo tester
to control ESC /home made with 555 timer/.
I feed it with LiPol 3 cells battery pack.
I am waiting for better chuck and 2 mm and 3mm mill bits now .
If this set up will be solid enough for simple millimg with 2-3 mm
bits i would be happy.
+ rotary table picture.


----------



## petertha (Dec 31, 2017)

Ah, I get it now, thanks 

Only thing I wonder - how long the typical bearings in RC motors can withstand axial load? I fiddled around with Flight Calc different motors & calculated thrust by adjusting propeller pitch/dia. 
http://www.castlecreations.com/flight-calcs

Mind you this is maximum (static thrust) so airplane models don't typically see this full time. I guess if you peck drill or not mill/drill for a long duration it will help to not load & overheat the bearings. But these motors are a nice way to get high rpm & low run out for small drills providing the chuck/collet is also accurate.


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 31, 2017)

kadora said:


> I feed it with LiPol 3 cells battery pack.


Interesting!    I have thought from time to time to build up a miniature machine shop to travel with if i ever make it to retirement.   In that regard was actually thinking solar power but obviously battery storage would be required.  


> I am waiting for better chuck and 2 mm and 3mm mill bits now .
> 
> If this set up will be solid enough for simple millimg with 2-3 mm
> 
> bits i would be happy.


The mechanics should handle that easily, probably even larger mills if you could up the power a bit.  


> + rotary table picture.




Again one sweet looking mini mill.  Now all you need is a lathe to go with it.


----------



## kadora (Jan 1, 2018)

petertha
- how long the typical bearings in RC motors can withstand axial load?
I really do not know - time will show me.
I drilled a watch dial for roughly 15 minutes and motor was warm 
only of course milling stress motor bearings much more.
Wizard69
Excellent idea to have a movable machine shop./did not think about such possibility/.
I have little holiday chalet in nearby woods no electricity there
 maybe some hobby work in fresh air ?
thank you guys.


----------



## mechman48 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well done Kadora, nicely put together


----------



## kadora (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello 
I have attached to the X table carbon fiber DRO rebuilt from cheap
200 mm vernier caliper .
Unfortunately DRO has 0.1 mm accuracy but together with wheel dial 
I will try to learn more exact reading  .
Carbon fiber is easy to drill and mill.


----------

